# CCO Haul from Orlando



## chlilly1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are the polishes I found

  	And here is the rest plus a MAC 217 brush not pictured.





  	Here is what I found at DisneyWorld.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

you found tom ford at orlando cco???


----------



## chlilly1 (Mar 11, 2013)

They've actually increased their selection from the last time I was there.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Mar 11, 2013)

What's the blue MAC polish?


----------



## chlilly1 (Mar 11, 2013)

It is Rain of Flowers


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

great haul, I'm itching to go to my cco.


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 12, 2013)

I wish my CCO carried Tom Ford!!! Great haul!


----------



## chlilly1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I know since getting back home from our vacation I called the CCO's around me and the one in my town carried like 3 and the one in Alabama said they don't so I'm out of luck.  I'm thinking of driving down there and checking it out anyway.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 23, 2013)

giiirl! you inspired me... so i took a drive @cco miromar in ft myers and bought myself some tom fords too... saving up for a massive one in o-town (3hr)...


----------



## chlilly1 (Mar 23, 2013)

mimilerio said:


> giiirl! you inspired me... so i took a drive @cco miromar in ft myers and bought myself some tom fords too... saving up for a massive one in o-town (3hr)...


  	The one in Orlando is one of the smallest CCO's I have been to but it always has the best stuff.  I talked my husband into visiting his mom over Easter (maybe driving to the outlets in Destin, FL).
  	What did you get??


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 6, 2013)

I absolutely love TF lipsticks, nice haul


----------



## niketyi (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------

